# Geekvape Griffin 25mm



## Attie (11/3/16)

This should be good

http://www.geekvape.com/project/griffin-rta-25/

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Necropolis (11/3/16)

Wow - I suspect this will be very popular. 

What devices out there at the moment can fit a 25mm tank without any overhang?


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/16)

♦ Available for single or dual coil
♦ 6.2ml juice capacity
♦ 17mm build deck
♦ *Clicking-Clock Positions airflow control*
♦ Top airflow with travel-to-the-coil structure (Top airflow version)


I see they saw rip's video, I wonder if they are going to give a free tub of Ultima with every purchase

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (11/3/16)

Caint wait!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## stevie g (11/3/16)

25mm VCMT fits on the RX200 pretty well.


----------



## Rossouw (11/3/16)

Damnit. I want one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mAlice (11/3/16)

The Smok XCUBE II is 24.5 mm, don't think that 0.5 mm will make a huge difference. Also, this product looks awesome. 



BhavZ said:


> ...I see they saw rip's video...



Is that the Vaping Side effects video that he removed? I didn't see it, is there still a random upload of that video?


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/16)

mAlice said:


> The Smok XCUBE II is 24.5 mm, don't think that 0.5 mm will make a huge difference. Also, this product looks awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Vaping Side effects video that he removed? I didn't see it, is there still a random upload of that video?


Was referring to 2 vids, he did a review saying that the juice flow is too loose and needs to click into place, and then the side effects vid was just an (dis-) honourable mention for humour


----------



## mAlice (11/3/16)

BhavZ said:


> Was referring to 2 vids, he did a review saying that the juice flow is too loose and needs to click into place, and then the side effects vid was just an (dis-) honourable mention for humour



Ahhh, alright. But the side effects video i mean, I can't find it anywhere... It seems he offended a lot of people. Would like to see what its all about.


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/16)

mAlice said:


> Ahhh, alright. But the side effects video i mean, I can't find it anywhere... It seems he offended a lot of people. Would like to see what its all about.




There you go


----------



## Pixstar (11/3/16)

No pricing on pre-order
http://www.heavengifts.com/GeekVape-Griffin-25-RTA-Top-Airflow-Tank.html


----------



## Zegee (11/3/16)

Us site had previously order $36

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee (11/3/16)

Has pre order 
Damn predictive text

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (11/3/16)

*Geekvape Griffin 25 RTA*
by Richard9207 · 8 hours ago















There are two version 1 . With Top Airflow Version 2 . Without Top Airflow Version

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...y4fy/geekvape_griffin_25_update_from_griffin/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Attie (12/3/16)

And Vaporesso hits back with a 25mm Gemini rta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/3/16)

Geek Vape are going places, they are releasing some really cool products with interesting designs, especially on there tanks


----------



## Zegee (12/3/16)

Ok so looks like I'm getting a Gemini 25 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (12/3/16)

Me too. 22mm griffin going on sale shorlty on the classies.


----------



## stevie g (12/3/16)

Only 4.5ml on the gemini 25mm blegh.


----------



## Pixstar (12/3/16)

And then there's the soon to be released Billow v3 in 23 and 25mm...


----------



## Golden Goose (12/3/16)

Attie said:


> This should be good
> 
> http://www.geekvape.com/project/griffin-rta-25/


Looks awesome ,can't wait for it


----------



## Attie (12/3/16)

Pixstar said:


> And then there's the soon to be released Billow v3 in 23 and 25mm...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (12/3/16)

What?! Did someone say Billow v3?! I must have this! 

The v2 Billow is my favourite tank ever, I have 3 of them already, I'm going to check this out proto, thanks guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MorneW (13/3/16)

whoo hoo. i'll take one of each pls


----------



## Dubz (18/3/16)




----------



## Achmat89 (14/4/16)

Any vendors that perhaps have these en route to SA??
Or have they not been released from GeekVape yet?

TIA


----------

